# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Попал под эпидемию. Кажется, MITM, но не уверен. Качает троян в архивах.

## iH4lfyR3kt

Браузеры стали отказываться от защищенных протоколов "HTTPS". При чем все до единого. Вирус работает по такому принципу: если пользователь хочеть скачать любой .ехе файл с http://, то качается .zip архив со своими копиями внутри. В конце цепочки лежит вирусный файл. Сканировал AVZ, MBAM, ESET Online, DrWeb CureIT, UnHackMe. Как я понял из похожих сообщений, нужно прикрепить лог из HijackThis. Надеюсь на помощь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

